# Didn't get my letter from Ulster Bank today



## Gen360 (6 Jan 2017)

I haven’t received a letter from Ulster Bank yet.

Rang the Ulster Bank Freephone Tracker number. Couldn’t tell me anything.

I’ve been going through the hoops to get the tracker back for seven years.

Extremely frustrated at this stage. I don’t even know if I have been “Identified” as being part of this review.

With 200 people working on this investigation on 2000 cases, they cannot even tell me if my case is being considered.

In his opening statement to the Oireachtas Finance Committee Gerry Mallon on 01/12/2016 stated “We have a shared ambition across RBS to become the number one bank for customer service, trust and advocacy, and by advocacy we mean word of mouth recommendations that generate new business and relationships based not on what we say but on what we do”

If they are looking for trust and word of mouth recommendations, boy they are going about it the wrong way.

This relationship however is definitely based not on what they say but what they do ( or don’t ).


----------



## UDurcan (6 Jan 2017)

I spoke them again earlier this morning and after re phrasing my question several times i eventually got the answer that they are still in the process of letter writing to the initial 2000 customers identified so dont lose hope just yet.......other than that its the usual line that the review is continuing and impacted customers will be notified blah blah


----------



## LABILL (6 Jan 2017)

Don't lose hope yet Gen360, I havent received a letter yet either! I did however send a registered letter to the Complaint Handling Centre and The Tracker Mortgage Examination Team for an update on Wednesday! 
I will keep you posted!
I previously done this in August 2016 and received a reply the following day to say I was included in the review!


----------



## DCH247 (6 Jan 2017)

New to post here but have been keeping a very close eye on proceedings. Personally I'm an Ulster Bank customer and as I hear your collective groan of pity, I sit here waiting and waiting for a response. I did call the infamous tracker hotline yesterday and was told more letters are due to be released by the end of month. Something tells me not to get too excited however....


----------



## SaySomething (6 Jan 2017)

Hi all,

I found the tracker mortgage investigation until to be as useful as a chocolate teapot. The staff on the phone-lines are reading from a script and can't offer you anymore information than is already on the Ulster Bank dedicated micro-site.

What I did find helpful was to ring Ulster Bank Home Mortgages directly and ask questions such as 'what rate of interest will I be charged on my February payment?' and 'can you please confirm what my repayment amount will be on 1st February?'. 

It is early in the month yet to be looking for this information, so it might be worth holding off a further week before you ring the mortgage centre to find out (in the absence of an update letter).

Bear in mind that the annual statements will also be issued in the coming weeks and you should have that before the end of the month as well.


----------



## BlueSky (6 Jan 2017)

Yup, no letter here yet either. And the bank confirmed to me eight months ago that our case was one of those under review. Tis frustrating...!


----------



## notabene (6 Jan 2017)

No satisfying rattle in the postbox here either but I didn't expect one.

 When I spoke to their head of litigation in December he said most would be contacted in the new year and all by March. 

I would say @SaySomething on the right track with ringing in a week or two to check the amount of the next payment.


----------



## MorgVar (11 Jan 2017)

Got yet another useless update letter today from UB. This
 is now fifth repeat


----------



## justo (12 Jan 2017)

What did it say?


----------



## Gen360 (12 Jan 2017)

I wish I was even getting useless update letters. My case was with FSO then moved into CB review as far as I know, but complete radio silence from Ulster Bank. Applied for my files yesterday under Data Protection to see what I get back. So frustrating.


----------



## MorgVar (12 Jan 2017)

justo said:


> What did it say?[/QUOTE
> 
> Refers to letter last year and that case is under review and update will issue in due course. Same letter issued at least every quarter in 2016 which I understand is a  Directive of C B. Phone nos given but waste of time calling.


----------



## justo (13 Jan 2017)

That's interesting. It seems there has been a ramp up of the numbers of letters sent. They indicate an update in March of this year, so perhaps you will see some progress then.


----------



## BlueSky (13 Jan 2017)

Another update-with-no-update letter here yesterday.  And thanking us for our patience !!!


----------



## Onceagain (13 Jan 2017)

Frustrating. However Boi customers have received nothing since the review begun, surely there is a breach there, oh but it's BOI. They tell the Central Bank what to do.


----------



## corktim (14 Jan 2017)

I take it that just because we are getting these 60 day update letters that there is still no guarantee that we will be successful in getting trackers back?


----------



## SaySomething (14 Jan 2017)

corktim said:


> I take it that just because we are getting these 60 day update letters that there is still no guarantee that we will be successful in getting trackers back?


No way of telling. I got my tracker back within 20 days of receiving a 60 day update letter. 

If it's any use, The Central Bank have directed that affected customers must be identified before the middle of 2017. Worst case scenario: you'll hear by the end of June, providing the CB don't move the goalposts again....


----------



## Gen360 (16 Jan 2017)

The worrying thing is that I have "Identified" my case to Ulster Bank and FSO regularly over the last six or seven years, yet I have heard nothing to indicate if I am included in the review.
Perhaps it's a case of the squeeky wheel not getting the oil?


----------



## SaySomething (16 Jan 2017)

Gen360 said:


> The worrying thing is that I have "Identified" my case to Ulster Bank and FSO regularly over the last six or seven years, yet I have heard nothing to indicate if I am included in the review.
> Perhaps it's a case of the squeeky wheel not getting the oil?


Have you identified it in writing in the past year or so? As far as I'm aware those getting the letters are those who have written and registered their concerns in writing with the bank since the tracker mortgage investigation commenced. I know it sounds absolutely ridiculous, especially given you went to the FSO and your case is on hold pending the review. More than likely you are included, just that as you didn't write to the bank within a certain timeframe you didn't end up on the mailing list.


----------



## Gen360 (16 Jan 2017)

No, Padraic Kissane has been looking after it for the last few years. We did get a letter from FSO asking if we would like to put the case on hold so it would be included in Central Bank review. But nothing from the Bank.


----------



## justo (16 Jan 2017)

Gen360 said:


> The worrying thing is that I have "Identified" my case to Ulster Bank and FSO regularly over the last six or seven years, yet I have heard nothing to indicate if I am included in the review.
> Perhaps it's a case of the squeeky wheel not getting the oil?



To add another view to this, I received a letter from UB indicating I was 'impacted' but I had not contacted them prior to this letter. The last argument I had with them on the rate I was paying was in 2008.


----------



## BlueSky (16 Jan 2017)

Gen360, I only started getting these ' update' letters once I had written to UB to ask them for an update, a couple of months ago. Similar to yourself, we had already gone down the complaint route with the Bank and then to the FSO, and that case was then put aside once the CB review came into play. So we've had plenty of correspondence with UB about our mortgage but they didn't contact us to say we were included in the mortgage examination until we wrote to them. I knew we were included since early last year, as I phoned to ask, but as I say, were only receiving the 60 day update letters since we started writing to them.


----------



## Gen360 (16 Jan 2017)

Thanks BlueSky. I'll send them a letter and see what comes back. Calling them just gets the standard response.


----------



## Ganga29 (24 Jan 2017)

Hi all, new to posting but have been watching the tread with interest. Im similar to a lot in that i was on an UB tracker from 2004 to 2007. Fixed in 2007 and was not offered tracker in 2010. I just rang UB to confirm interest rate and amount due on 1st Feb and was told Im back on tracker and have a reduced payment rate in Feb. No letter received yet in post.
So looks like the next batch have been processed so anyone waiting on a letter, its worth while ringing the mortgage centre to check your Feb payment amount and interest rate


----------



## Milo4444 (24 Jan 2017)

Congratulations I just called former FA customer and no change, delighted for you.


----------



## blured (24 Jan 2017)

I have an interesting one - I got a mortgage with UB in 2005, fixed half the mortgage in 2007 for 2 years, kept the other half on a tracker (I was overpaying it). Put on SVR when fixed period ends. However, in the period, I moved out of the apartment and started letting it out. Never informed the bank, but am fully tax compliant (registered with PRTB, annual returns, TRS terminated, NPPR paid, etc).

So - do you think I will be part of this review? I am concerned about contacting UB about it in case they kick me off tracker that remains on half my mortgage.

My other question is in relation to tax, if I get a redress, I will have essentially over-claimed Interest as an expense on my tax returns for 2009-2016. Will I need to get in touch with revenue to pay additional tax?


----------



## Miakk (24 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the updates.

As I understood it, the central bank enforcement related to former FA customers (such as myself).....so I cannot undestand why there seems to be no action on the FA cases yet.


----------



## Gen360 (24 Jan 2017)

Just rang to check if my payments would be changing for February, surprise surprise.......No. I did get transferred from department to department to  find out why and got to do some venting with the poor people on the line before being sent to the tracker investigation team to be told the usual line....you'll get a letter when you have been identified as being impacted. At least I got to vent.


----------



## Lena Keeley (23 Feb 2017)

Hi new to this but following thread. We are in same boat with ulster bank.  We we never offered out tracker rate in 2007 so we fixed for 5 years only to be offered it it 2012. We wrote to FSO but got nowhere yet a few months later this scandal broke. We didn't do anymore as we're watching to see what happens but now I'm thinking we need to bring it up again. My question is do we write directly to ulster bank or central bank? Anyone able to advise me. Thanks


----------

